# Ants!!!!!!!



## TNflipflop (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow took new Outback camping last weekend had great time. Got camper home cleaned everything inside very picky always keep things clean. Went back out to camper after just 3 days to wash bugs off the front and oh my gosh ants everywhere inside and out. So whats with the ants? I am new to campers something I should be doing? Any advice would be great!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We get'em every year. Seems they are looking for water and food, especially SUGAR, spilled sodapop, candy etc. Spray the perimeter of the TT with ant spray?? Seems like you can only control them, but they will be back....


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Ants will most certainly come if you are by or have a tree branch above your camper. Whenever I service an RV that has a branch close, there are ants on the roof. Sometimes you can see them walking their path down the side towards an opening.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a van that ants moved into, they loved the soda that dripped on the console. Its best to remove all the food, sweets and clean it from top to bottom. A few traps would work too. If its really bad get a ant fog bomb....that will get it!!!!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Use Terro and bait. It works wonders, Terro=No more ants.

You can find it at Lowes, Wal Mart, and I am sure many other stores.

http://www.terro.com/index.php


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Traps should do the trick inside without you having to spray all over and contaminate every surface!









Spray around steps, tires, frame, underneath...hope it works!


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

We use Ortho Home Defense. Comes in a gallon jug with attached sprayer...It last for months (it says up to 12 months) and works really well for us. Everytime we setup at the camp site i walk around and spray anything that touches the ground (stabilizers, power cord, water hose, tongue jack, tires, outside garbage can, legs of picinic table, etc. We never have ants until this last time we went. the television antenna was extended up and barely touching a small branch. they came down on to the roof and in thru the slideouts and all around the camper.

When i say we never have ants....we dont even get them in the outside trash can that has food and drink cans in it. The stuff works....i have never sprayed it inside until the last time we went and had the problem.

When spraying the tires make sure you go all the way around them...not the circumference of the tire...all around close to the ground...it will require getting down and reaching behind and maybe crawling under a bit....but tis worth it to not have to fight ants the whole trip.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

At feed stores, such as Tractor Supply Company, there is like a gallon jug of granules for mosquitoes, etc. You can sprinkle the granules all around your campsite, and it repels mosquitoes very well.
As far as ants, I use Rid-A-Bug in the gallon jug with the sprayer, and go around baseboards, getting all corners, etc. Be sure to get inside of all closets and under cabinets!! I HAVE had them get in my bed!! In that case, there's nothing to do but spray the bed, remove sheets and wash them. Then, Febreeze the mattress to freshen it.
But, when you set up camp, try to get hoses, etc., off the ground as much as possible. Spray with the bug spray around where jacks & levelers and the tongue touches the ground. I also spray several inches up on them, just in case. I also spray cords and hoses with the spray. Doing that, you will really keep them out. 
Also, one of the sure-fire ways to kill ant beds on your campsite, should there be any, is bleach. Just start around the outside of the mound and work inward, to kill them. 
Hope this helps!
Darlene


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've used Terro for sweet eating ants and the stuff really works.


----------



## JMAC (Jul 31, 2009)

The products listed above work well. If you wish to "kick it up a notch" do a search for Demon EC. The pros use it for homes but we can buy in smaller doses. I use Demon at the house and it works WONDERS. So well lthat I don't have a regular bug man - just me.









Cheers all and happy Friday.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Baking soda and cumbumers....Why I don't know,but I use it in my kitchen and they don't cross the line.


----------

